# catfish at clearfork



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

killing some time before musky fishing up here st clearfork ... trying to cat.. anyone hear how the cats r up here at clearfork reservoir 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I just fish the banks.

If I had to pick....I'd rather just venture a short distance to Charles Mill. Heard they have flatheads there and better catfishing all around.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

never heard of Charles mills ... i was cat fishing from the banks..no luck until we started rolling for musky and caught a nice channel

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

only fished there 1 time for a tournament last spring ( 18 months ago) but we won that tourny and I got my PB channel there, 18 lbs 2 oz!, my partner also got an 11+ lber so there are obviously some hogs in there...

Salmonid


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> only fished there 1 time for a tournament last spring ( 18 months ago) but we won that tourny and I got my PB channel there, 18 lbs 2 oz!, my partner also got an 11+ lber so there are obviously some hogs in there...
> 
> Salmonid


sounds like some nice channals!! and congrats on winning a tourny! hears the channel i caught while trolling, little bummed because I thought I had my first every musky on my line, but then I doubted it because it had that cat pull.. sure enough it hit top water by the boat and my heart broke a little.. But still a nice size cat so I'll claim I caught it!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heres the pic of those two channels that day, 










Good memories as we were the ONLY ones to find fish that day...
Salmonid


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

two nice cats!!.. after 12 hrs on the lake i was the only one who caught anything that day that wasn't a snag or a turtle. do you do catfish tournaments a lot? would love to get into one but only find them at either paylakes or during the weekdays.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, I think Ill end up doing about 18 of them before the year is over. pretty m8ch one every weekend from April to mid Sept, they are around just have to be willing to drive up to two hrs for them and make a lot of calls to find them. check out Twisted Whiskerz and Ohio Pro Cat Guid service for two series in your are for starters and then while at thos events, ask around where others are going, we see the same guys all over the state. All are very helpful to beginners so dont be afraid to ask

Salmonid


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for the info! will definitely have to check it out if not this year then next for sure!! so im guessing by the user name ur like to fish salmon... out of curiosity how is it??. ive been reading how the fall they drop out the big lakes and more into the tributaries.. me and buddy was thinking about trying to fish for some up near Erie.. but limited to the shore Most the time..so evidently oy to way a month or so to do it.. is it worth it?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

the term "Salmonids" refer to the entire family of trout, salmon and whitefish. 
It was my first callname back in 1993 when I started out on trout fishing websites in the early web, I worked for a High tech company that was one of the Internet forerunners in the Midwest and actually had 1 of the nations 12 T1 and then later T3 lines into there building so every employee had desktop internet, anyways at the time I was a Trout Unlimited President for the Ohio Region and a Trout Guide on the mad River so the callname of Salmonid was quite fitting.. Ive since been through a lifelong change in speies from trout to smallies to now catfish which are by far the hardest to pattern of either of the earlier ones, next will be Muskies and Crappies as Ive been toying with learning those species over the last 10 years but not full force like I have been with the catfish. 

Want a challenge, switch to cats....in over 10 years of tourneys, I still feel like idiot on most days....

Salmonid


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

lol that's actually a interesting story to a call name there.. and i have a hard time fishing anything but cats .. so much less predictable..just the plan hunt and pattern is just so all over the place..... as the guy who took me musky fishing said.. "only a cat fisherman can go musky fishing and still catch a catfish" lol.. on a side note in Ohio what's some good lakes for cats? any species as long as theyre plentiful and large! i do Knox lake a lot with a buddy, shore line hasn't been that hot for them. but on a boat i found a few comes that produce regularly anytime of day..pulled a few real nice ones out of there and lost a few real nice ones.. and almost a pole out of a boat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry I just dont know that part of the state very well, checj out the Twisted Whiskerz website and look at their past results will give you a good idea of the better lakes up that ways,

Salmonid


----------

